# Need help deciding on a new MES 30"



## ljb jr (Apr 6, 2016)

First I'd like to say hello to everyone and say thank you for the opportunity to learn from you all and this awesome forum.

Could you help me make a decision on purchasing a new 30" MES?

I'd like to stick to a budget of around $225. My main concern is getting a inferior (generation 2) unit that has been discussed many times on this fine forum. As you are all aware, there are so many 30" MES model numbers and vendors it can very confusing to a inexperienced Masterbuilt consumer.

I've found two models that I'd like to get feedback on, if you'd be so kind.

1) Home Depot $177 + tax

Model # 20070910

Solid Black door

rectangular controller on top rear

large oval water pan

Vent is located at top right

I'm uncertain if the heating element and the surrounding box has some of the problems that have been reported concerning chips not smoking properly. Also, I believe the vent location (top right) may cause some issues with causing uneven heating.

2) Lowes $224 +tax

Model #: 20077915  (JMSS series)

SS front door with glass

Controller built into top front

Small water pan with slanted drip tray- *Is it possible to correct this issue by removing the slanted drip tray and have Masterbuilt send me a full size water pan?*

Vent located at top left

RF remote control

Meat probe

Grease trap located at the front rather than the rear like some of the older models.

I'm uncertain if this would be considered a generation 2 or 2.5.

Any help would be greatly appreciated on what model would be a better choice for me. I'd rather not spend the money on a new unit and need to make mods. This is the reason I'm ready to pull the trigger on a new unit. If the two models listed above are not good choices please feel free to make any recommendations.

Thanks in advance,

LB


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 6, 2016)

I just bought a 30" MES direct from Masterbuilt. Paid $162 plus $28 shipping.  It's  version 2.5 but came with an RF remote instead of Bluetooth, which I think is better. It is all black, has glass in door, and stainless intererior.  Even came with the leg kit and a cover.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 6, 2016)

That's good info, thank you very much Cobra! I'll go to the Masterbuilt website to check it out.

LB


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 6, 2016)

I didn't find it on the website.  I called Masterbuilt to ask about their different models and what the difference was.  The customer service rep told me they have a special deal because they had a lot of units in their warehouse that they produced for a special promotion that didn't work out.  That's how I found out about it.  The model number for my black unit is 20076916, which means it was manufactured in 2016.  So it has all the latest updates.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2016)

If the unit Cobra listed is not available, consider Model # 20070411. It is all Stainless Steel, inside and out, with the RF controller. It has the large Oval pan, grease catch in the back and has the stack on the right. It is the up grade design from the 0910 and along with the 0311 40 inch, was the most sought after Gen1 prior to the BT model. I have two 0311 40's and the right stack has not been an issue. I have had them loaded many times and did not find meat on the right side cooking faster than the left...JJ


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 7, 2016)

I bought mine on in late February, Called back several weeks later to order two more for my brothers-in-law.  At that time, Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt said they had very many of them in their warehouse, so there should still be some available.  She also sent me pictures with the model numbers as shown below.













20076716%20Red.png



__ cobrasjp
__ Apr 7, 2016





Model 20076716













20076916%20Black.png



__ cobrasjp
__ Apr 7, 2016





Model 20076916













20076816%20Blue.png



__ cobrasjp
__ Apr 7, 2016





Model 20076816













20077116%20Green.png



__ cobrasjp
__ Apr 7, 2016





Model 20077116


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I bought mine on in late February, Called back several weeks later to order two more for my brothers-in-law.  At that time, Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt said they had very many of them in their warehouse, so there should still be some available.  She also sent me pictures with the model numbers as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it has to be an MES 30:

If you can get any one of these that Cobra posted for the money you want to spend, I would get that.

It's got the full water pan, instead of the useless slanted drip plate.

The top vent is on the top on the left.

And it has an RF remote, instead of the Bluetooth.

Also has a window in the door, which I would never do without again.

Here's more:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 7, 2016)

First off let me start by saying thank you very much to Cobra, Chef Jimmy and Bear! You guys are awesome. I've been looking at these smokers for a few weeks trying to decide on a model. You were able to make a suggestion in just a few hours after my posting.

I just got off of the phone with a very helpful young lady at Masterbuilt (Heidi) who took my order for the 30" MES model 20076916. $168 plus tax (I'm in GA) and shipping, for a total of $203.74. It should arrive in a few days by FedEx.

I'll update you guys after receiving it and let you know how it goes.

I can't thank you enough,

LB


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2016)

That's Great, LB !!

You'll love it !!

Georgia?? Masterbuit's right down the road from you.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 7, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I bought mine on in late February, Called back several weeks later to order two more for my brothers-in-law.  At that time, Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt said they had very many of them in their warehouse, so there should still be some available.  She also sent me pictures with the model numbers as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QVC had these 30" 2.5 interior with RF controller and color door with window last year at $275.00 with $43.00 S/H. This is a great deal through Masterbuilt if you don't want the 40". I prefer the rf controller over the buggy BT. Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt did a great job with my case last June and sent me a free leg extension kit for my troubles. 
-Kurt


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes sir, they sure are. I should receive it fairly quickly since we're so close.

Thanks to you for all of the great advise you've offered on this forum and for the many recipes.

LB


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes sir, it sure is a great deal.

They are the same model as QVC was selling. Maybe they overproduced, or it didn't sell as well as they anticipated and now they're selling them at a very reduced rate. At any rate, I'm thankful for the advise I received from yourself, as well as others at SMF.

LB


----------



## nsbjkb (Apr 7, 2016)

Just ordered a red one - total shipped to FL $185.00.  I bought one on sale from Lowes and just put it together - it has the slanted tray and small water pan.  Came to the forum to look for recipies and stumbled onto this thread.  Looks like I'll be returning mine to Lowes tomorrow!  Good thing I saw this before the seasoning and 1st use. Maybe they can use it as a floor model.  Thanks!!


----------



## perfectsmokebbq (Apr 7, 2016)

I had the same model 30 in all black front display panel. Used it for several years without a problem one. Just My 2 cents ! Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2016)

Perfectsmokebbq said:


> I had the same model 30 in all black front display panel. Used it for several years without a problem one. Just My 2 cents ! Lol


Are you sure yours is a Gen #2.5?  Might be a Gen #2.

Gen #2.5 haven't been out for Several years.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2016)

nsbjkb said:


> Just ordered a red one - total shipped to FL $185.00. I bought one on sale from Lowes and just put it together - it has the slanted tray and small water pan. Came to the forum to look for recipies and stumbled onto this thread. Looks like I'll be returning mine to Lowes tomorrow! Good thing I saw this before the seasoning and 1st use. Maybe they can use it as a floor model. Thanks!!


Yup---You're better off taking it back, and getting the Gen #2.5.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 7, 2016)

Dr K said:


> QVC had these 30" 2.5 interior with RF controller and color door with window last year at $275.00 with $43.00 S/H. This is a great deal through Masterbuilt if you don't want the 40". I prefer the rf controller over the buggy BT. Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt did a great job with my case last June and sent me a free leg extension kit for my troubles.
> -Kurt





nsbjkb said:


> Just ordered a red one - total shipped to FL $185.00. I bought one on sale from Lowes and just put it together - it has the slanted tray and small water pan. Came to the forum to look for recipies and stumbled onto this thread. Looks like I'll be returning mine to Lowes tomorrow! Good thing I saw this before the seasoning and 1st use. Maybe they can use it as a floor model. Thanks!!





Bearcarver said:


> Yup---You're better off taking it back, and getting the Gen #2.5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, save some cash. In my opinion it's a nicer model. Glad this thread has already helped two of us now!


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 7, 2016)

Why is the RF better than the Bluetooth?


----------



## dr k (Apr 7, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> Why is the RF better than the Bluetooth?


I googled it and the best I got is that both are rf and BT is 2.4 Ghz low energy since the phone battery operates the phone computer etc. The dedicated rf transmitter/receiver has longer range. Some get a football field range of sight with a dedicated rf remote. I heard 30 ft. Is max with BT. 
-Kurt


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 8, 2016)

RF has a dedicated remote.  BT requires a BT-capable devise (like a smartphone) and the MB app.  I think the dedicated remote has better range and better controls than the MB app.


----------



## perfectsmokebbq (Apr 8, 2016)

I disagree, I have the Bluetooth model and and my Bluetooth works all over my house! And over to the house next to mine. It uses cloud wifi so it's not like old Bluetooth where you only get a 30ft range! It works rather well IMO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2016)

*Below is a notation I made on a post I made in 2010, when I got my MES 40 Gen #1 with RF Remote.*

*That remote always had better range than my Maverick Digital Wireless Therm.*

I tested the remote from where I'm standing while taking this picture (more than 210') from my mailbox to my front porch. The smoker is on the porch, to the left of my American Flag, and the only thing between me & the smoker is the wood porch railing & pickets. I also tested it from my chair in the living room, from the Kitchen, Dining Room, both Bedrooms, The upstairs Loft, the Basement, the Garage, and even from my deck on the other side of the house. I could turn the light in the smoker "on & off" with the remote from any of those places. I would have tested it with a clear shot from 300 feet, because that is how far it's supposed to work, but you can't walk that far in any direction from my house without going into the woods, and that would not be a "clear shot". A distance of 200'+ is fine with me:

View media item 182784
Here's the rest of that Thread from 2010:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present

Bear


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, I don't have too much problem with my Bluetooth. Sometimes it won't connect if I'm in my living room in the easy chair but most the time it works fine. No biggie.


----------



## blueridge (Apr 8, 2016)

sorry double post :)


----------



## blueridge (Apr 8, 2016)

How can i go about purchasing one of those from Masterbuilt? i was just about to buy a 30" from lowes because they have 10% off this weekend.. I much rather have a better version and if i can get it cheaper.. hey thats cool with me :) i like BLUE :) 

is there a # and person I need to talk with to order?


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 8, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> How can i go about purchasing one of those from Masterbuilt? i was just about to buy a 30" from lowes because they have 10% off this weekend.. I much rather have a better version and if i can get it cheaper.. hey thats cool with me :) i like BLUE :)
> 
> is there a # and person I need to talk with to order?


Any customer service rep can assist:

Monday – Friday 8:00 -5:00 EST
Phone: 800.489.1581

LB


----------



## blueridge (Apr 8, 2016)

LJB JR said:


> Any customer service rep can assist:
> 
> Monday – Friday 8:00 -5:00 EST
> Phone: 800.489.1581
> ...


thank you.. im calling first thing monday :) been lurking on here for awhile and like i said was just about to buy one at lowes when i saw this thread.. 

:)


----------



## nsbjkb (Apr 9, 2016)

I had purchased one from Lowes, put it together and then found out about this deal.  Took it back to Lowes and they gave me a refund no questions asked.  The woman at Masterbuilt said they had all colors left except green.  I went with cinnamon - hope they still have them when you call!


----------



## blueridge (Apr 9, 2016)

nsbjkb said:


> I had purchased one from Lowes, put it together and then found out about this deal. Took it back to Lowes and they gave me a refund no questions asked. The woman at Masterbuilt said they had all colors left except green. I went with cinnamon - hope they still have them when you call!


cool.. when you called what did you ask for?


----------



## blueridge (Apr 11, 2016)

sweet.. just got off the phone with Masterbuilt.. ordered the blue one.. shipped to NC for $185.. she made sure to let me know it comes with stand and cover as well.. 

Thanks everyone.. 

:)


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> sweet.. just got off the phone with Masterbuilt.. ordered the blue one.. shipped to NC for $185.. she made sure to let me know it comes with stand and cover as well..
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> :)


That's great! news, enjoy. Mine was just delivered via FedEx.


----------



## grrrah (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey guys, first post here, and thanks for the heads up on this deal. Just ordered, and they only had the red left, but we're super helpful on the phone.

(Tried to post in Roll Call but having issues creating a new thread from mobile phone)

Anyways, brand new to smoking and almost bought a gen 2 from lowes yesterday but stopped when I noticed it was gen2 with help from here. Looking forward to experimenting with recipes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2016)

grrrah said:


> Hey guys, first post here, and thanks for the heads up on this deal. Just ordered, and they only had the red left, but we're super helpful on the phone.
> 
> (Tried to post in Roll Call but having issues creating a new thread from mobile phone)
> 
> Anyways, brand new to smoking and almost bought a gen 2 from lowes yesterday but stopped when I noticed it was gen2 with help from here. Looking forward to experimenting with recipes!


Sounds Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And Welcome to SMF !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 11, 2016)

grrrah said:


> Hey guys, first post here, and thanks for the heads up on this deal. Just ordered, and they only had the red left, but we're super helpful on the phone.
> 
> (Tried to post in Roll Call but having issues creating a new thread from mobile phone)
> 
> Anyways, brand new to smoking and almost bought a gen 2 from lowes yesterday but stopped when I noticed it was gen2 with help from here. Looking forward to experimenting with recipes!


Welcome to the SMF! Glad to hear you were able get the deal direct from Masterbuilt. I just put mine together, I plan on seasoning it this week and maybe try some jerky.

LB


----------



## wayoung (Apr 12, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I bought mine on in late February, Called back several weeks later to order two more for my brothers-in-law.  At that time, Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt said they had very many of them in their warehouse, so there should still be some available.  She also sent me pictures with the model numbers as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I've reached out to Masterbuilt to see if this is available in my area too. That's significantly cheaper than retail versions available to me.


----------



## bakail (Apr 12, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I bought mine on in late February, Called back several weeks later to order two more for my brothers-in-law.  At that time, Tiffany Cochran at Masterbuilt said they had very many of them in their warehouse, so there should still be some available.  She also sent me pictures with the model numbers as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My older MES30 20071914 died and was still under warranty, called Masterbuilt and they sent me one like this (Model 200703112) Stainless model with glass and RF remote. Been loving the newer model since then. Tons of smokes been done with no issues what so ever.


----------



## nsbjkb (Apr 12, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ nsbjkb
__ Apr 12, 2016





Put mine together no problem.  Seasoning as we speak.  I think a brisket is in order this weekend - or ribs...


----------



## blueridge (Apr 14, 2016)

got mine today and quickly removed it from the box to find a few dents and a crack in the plastic bezel at the top near the buttons.. i took photos and im going to call them tomorrow morning.. i went ahead and inventoried everything and im missing the side pieces for the legs :( hopefully they will send me replacements and another bezel.. it looks great but i had to fight with a few bolts on the back of the legs because of a lil dent.. maybe they will compensate me for the small damages and missing parts.. but it looks good and i cant wait to try it.. what kind of wood chips is everyone using.. im in the country so we only have a wallyworld or its a hour drive to lowes :D 

thanks for everyone posting about this.. i'll get a pic in the sun tomorrow.. the blue is awesome.. :)


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 14, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> got mine today and quickly removed it from the box to find a few dents and a crack in the plastic bezel at the top near the buttons.. i took photos and im going to call them tomorrow morning.. i went ahead and inventoried everything and im missing the side pieces for the legs :( hopefully they will send me replacements and another bezel.. it looks great but i had to fight with a few bolts on the back of the legs because of a lil dent.. maybe they will compensate me for the small damages and missing parts.. but it looks good and i cant wait to try it.. what kind of wood chips is everyone using.. im in the country so we only have a wallyworld or its a hour drive to lowes :D
> 
> thanks for everyone posting about this.. i'll get a pic in the sun tomorrow.. the blue is awesome.. :)


I betcha they take care of you. Happy smokin


----------



## ljb jr (Apr 15, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> got mine today and quickly removed it from the box to find a few dents and a crack in the plastic bezel at the top near the buttons.. i took photos and im going to call them tomorrow morning.. i went ahead and inventoried everything and im missing the side pieces for the legs :( hopefully they will send me replacements and another bezel.. it looks great but i had to fight with a few bolts on the back of the legs because of a lil dent.. maybe they will compensate me for the small damages and missing parts.. but it looks good and i cant wait to try it.. what kind of wood chips is everyone using.. im in the country so we only have a wallyworld or its a hour drive to lowes :D
> 
> thanks for everyone posting about this.. i'll get a pic in the sun tomorrow.. the blue is awesome.. :)


Sorry hear about the condition your MES arrived in. They are a great company, I'm sure they will make it right.

LB


----------



## blueridge (Apr 15, 2016)

Called and they are going to call me back.. the operator said she would have to talk with her manager


----------



## blueridge (Apr 15, 2016)

Never go got a call back so i guess i'll call back Monday morning.. I did do the initial 3hr at 275 and the last 45mins smoked some chips.. that smell was awesome.. can't wait to try smoking a butt on Sunday.. Im gonna get it ready tomorrow and let it sit in the fridge overnight before i start early Sunday morning.. :)


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 16, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> Never go got a call back so i guess i'll call back Monday morning.. I did do the initial 3hr at 275 and the last 45mins smoked some chips.. that smell was awesome.. can't wait to try smoking a butt on Sunday.. Im gonna get it ready tomorrow and let it sit in the fridge overnight before i start early Sunday morning.. :)


I would call Monday for sure.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 16, 2016)

How much was your shipping costs, if you don't mind? This is $195 cheaper than retail, so even after customs if I drive across the border to a US mail service I could see some significant savings.


----------



## cobrasjp (Apr 16, 2016)

My cost was $162 and an additional  $28 shipping to central Missouri. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wayoung (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm, so total savings for me would be about $170 all in, definitely worth the drive.  More than I can expect should it go on sale here.  Looks like I may be crossing the border soon.


----------



## blueridge (Apr 17, 2016)

i was quoted $20 shipping from GA to NC..


----------



## wayoung (Apr 17, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> i was quoted $20 shipping from GA to NC..



Thanks.


----------



## mikecam (Apr 17, 2016)

Ordered mine on Friday. Shipping to Pembina North Dakota was $56. With exchange around $290 Can. all in. Very good deal.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 18, 2016)

Ordered Mine just now, ships tomarrow. $23 shipping to St. Louis area, total $185. Heck of a deal, thanks for sharing. I can't wait.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 18, 2016)

$30 USD shipped to NY, $60 USD to my house in Ontario.  After all the associated costs, shipping to NY would save me $7 USD.  Definitely worth $7 not to deal with border crossings and an hour and a half of driving. Direct to my house it comes! Ordering it today.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 18, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> Never go got a call back so i guess i'll call back Monday morning.. I did do the initial 3hr at 275 and the last 45mins smoked some chips.. that smell was awesome.. can't wait to try smoking a butt on Sunday.. Im gonna get it ready tomorrow and let it sit in the fridge overnight before i start early Sunday morning.. :)


Did you get in touch with them?


----------



## blueridge (Apr 19, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> Did you get in touch with them?


i got busy yesterday but i just got off the phone.. the operator i spoke with last Friday called me and apologized for not getting back to me sooner.. they are sending me replacement parts and to compensate me for the dents and damage they are going to send me a few accessories that they carry.. I am fine with that and I appreciate they got back to me about it so quickly.. those parts and accessories will ship out tomorrow i should have them by the end of the week.. 

I did however smoke my first pork butt over the weekend.. i will probably start a new thread and post pics :) what started at 3am on sunday morning.. ended up hitting 195 degrees at 1:30 that afternoon.. and my wife and son went on a picnic and i threw the butt into a cooler and went.. it was still super hot and oh so tasty at our picnic.. :D  

thanks again everyone for sharing the information about the MES from Masterbuilt directly.. i love my unit..


----------



## stinkypete (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Found this thread searching for a smoker the other day. Thanks for the info, I ordered one yesterday!  It came out to $150 +$50 shipping to the Portland, OR area. As previously mentioned, they only have red in stock (model 20076716).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> i got busy yesterday but i just got off the phone.. the operator i spoke with last Friday called me and apologized for not getting back to me sooner.. they are sending me replacement parts and to compensate me for the dents and damage they are going to send me a few accessories that they carry.. I am fine with that and I appreciate they got back to me about it so quickly.. those parts and accessories will ship out tomorrow i should have them by the end of the week..
> 
> I did however smoke my first pork butt over the weekend.. i will probably start a new thread and post pics :) what started at 3am on sunday morning.. ended up hitting 195 degrees at 1:30 that afternoon.. and my wife and son went on a picnic and i threw the butt into a cooler and went.. it was still super hot and oh so tasty at our picnic.. :D
> 
> thanks again everyone for sharing the information about the MES from Masterbuilt directly.. i love my unit..


That's Great !!

Masterbuilt  CS has been Awesome for quite some time now.

I don't know if you saw this yet, but it could be a help to you.

All Smokes were done on an MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## blueridge (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks.. i read that and a bunch over the weekend before I started my first smoked pork butt.. i just started a new thread and posted photos of it 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245302/new-to-smokers-seasoned-bbq-eater-hah

thanks again everyone.. :)


----------



## wayoung (Apr 19, 2016)

Took an extra day to get the order in but it's now on its way!  They must be selling out, there was no mention of colour choice to me.  After factoring in all expenses I saved about $140 vs buying it in store.  Hopefully it doesn't get caught up in customs for six weeks.


----------



## brianltren (Apr 19, 2016)

I too ordered a red one this morning. It was $210 shipped to Columbia, MO. I've been lurking this forum for quite some time but just recently pulled the trigger and bought my first smoker.


----------



## mikecam (Apr 19, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Took an extra day to get the order in but it's now on its way! They must be selling out, there was no mention of colour choice to me. After factoring in all expenses I saved about $140 vs buying it in store. Hopefully it doesn't get caught up in customs for six weeks.


  Interested in how much the charges are for brokerage fees and taxes.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 19, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Interested in how much the charges are for brokerage fees and taxes.



I'll let you know.  I thought they were charged to the sender but apparently that changed Feb 27th. According to the FedEx website it should be $7 CAD.


----------



## chlobo (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you have to ask something specific to get the discount?  They told me they had those units but weren't aware of any special.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 21, 2016)

brianltren said:


> I too ordered a red one this morning. It was $210 shipped to Columbia, MO. I've been lurking this forum for quite some time but just recently pulled the trigger and bought my first smoker.



Have you received a shipping notice yet? I was to get one yesterday but it hasn't came through.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 21, 2016)

chlobo said:


> Did you have to ask something specific to get the discount?  They told me they had those units but weren't aware of any special.



 I didn't request any discounts, just said I heard they were selling some Gen 2.5's direct and was wondering if that was true.  They said yup, $160 usd plus shipping and cutoms.


----------



## brianltren (Apr 21, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Have you received a shipping notice yet? I was to get one yesterday but it hasn't came through.


I have not. I think I'll give them a call today and see what's up.


----------



## eatlarge (Apr 21, 2016)

I have the Mod. 20070910 and am very pleased with it. Done many of great smokes both hot and cold with it. Recommend the AMNPS to marry up with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

EATLARGE said:


> I have the Mod. 20070910 and am very pleased with it. Done many of great smokes both hot and cold with it. Recommend the AMNPS to marry up with it.


Yup---That's always been a good one!!  Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Apr 21, 2016)

brianltren said:


> I have not. I think I'll give them a call today and see what's up.



Still no tracking on my end, but the charge is on my credit card.


----------



## grrrah (Apr 21, 2016)

Finally got my new mes30 set up and amazen tray and currently seasoning, with plans to do chicken and St. Louis ribs tomorrow. Amazen lit with a butane torch and burned for 5-10 minutes and on the lowest rack.

The smoke has slowed a bit since this pic but looks like he ideal amount.

I placed the meat probe about an inch above the 2nd rack from the top. It's pretty close to the internal temp reading and both +/- 5 degrees from the 275 it's set at.













image.jpeg



__ grrrah
__ Apr 21, 2016


----------



## brianltren (Apr 22, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Still no tracking on my end, but the charge is on my credit card.


Finally got around to calling and they said it's scheduled to be delivered today. Never did receive an email or anything.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

brianltren said:


> Finally got around to calling and they said it's scheduled to be delivered today. Never did receive an email or anything.



Lucky you, enjoy your meat filled weekend!   I sent an email this morning requesting an update.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Interested in how much the charges are for brokerage fees and taxes.



Wow, I can't believe it, it showed up today.  That's the fastest I've ever had anything sent cross border.  No brokerage fees or additional taxes.  Total cost was $294 CAD ($231 USD).  Total savings of $160 vs buying in store.


----------



## mikecam (Apr 22, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Wow, I can't believe it, it showed up today. That's the fastest I've ever had anything sent cross border. No brokerage fees or additional taxes. Total cost was $294 CAD ($231 USD). Total savings of $160 vs buying in store.


Fedex sends a bill around 3 weeks later. $10 brokerage fee and taxes. I order RC parts from the US and it's the norm.

I got a surprise too today. Opened my front door and there sitting on my steps is my smoker. Masterbuilt shipped it to the billing address instead of the shipping address. I have a trip to the US coming up and would have had $800 CAN duty and tax free to bring my smoker back. Now I will get charged from Fedex the $10 fee and 13% (MB) on $290 CAN about $40. 

 So a $50 mistake. Called Masterbuilt to just tell them to watch the labels when shipping. With getting the smoker a week early and getting such a good deal I was not going to worry about the extra cost. Would you believe they apologized and said to send them the extra charges when they come in in the mail and they will refund me the difference.

Wow what great customer service.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Fedex sends a bill around 3 weeks later. $10 brokerage fee and taxes. I order RC parts from the US and it's the norm.
> 
> I got a surprise too today. Opened my front door and there sitting on my steps is my smoker. Masterbuilt shipped it to the billing address instead of the shipping address. I have a trip to the US coming up and would have had $800 CAN duty and tax free to bring my smoker back. Now I will get charged from Fedex the $10 fee and 13% (MB) on $290 CAN about $40.
> 
> ...



Why would their be HST charges on the value?  My (limited) understanding and experience is that custom duties are all that would be charged.  I've never had HST added to US purchases before.

Adding HST would make this not nearly as good a deal but still slightly cheaper than best case scenario here, with a better model (RF instead of Bluetooth) and some surprisingly free accessories.


----------



## mikecam (Apr 22, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Why would their be HST charges on the value? My (limited) understanding and experience is that custom duties are all that would be charged. I've never had HST added to US purchases before.
> 
> Adding HST would make this not nearly as good a deal but still slightly cheaper than best case scenario here, with a better model (RF instead of Bluetooth) and some surprisingly free accessories.


Government always gets their taxes. lol 

NAFTA (free trade deal) says anything made in MEX, USA, CAN will not have duty. Our smoker is made in China. Most of my orders to the US are for RC stuff. No duty on toys. :) 

I always get charged taxes. 

I hope I'm wrong, will find out. I always send stuff to the border to save the taxes. Border for me is 50 minutes away. Don't ever have UPS ship to you from the US, brokerage fee would have been over $100.

Looks like 8% duty on BBQ and then your home province taxes. 

http://www.dutycalculator.com/country-guides/Import-duty-taxes-when-importing-into-Canada/


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

OK then. If guess we will wait and see what the final bill will be.  The other stuff I've had over the border went through Canada post so they charged me when they dropped it off, I just assumed it would be the same with Fedex.

I'm about 45 from the border as well.  I've used the Kinek service a couple times but in this case the savings just weren't worth it as I've no overnight trips planned in the near future.


----------



## mikecam (Apr 22, 2016)

The Cabela's here sells the Ver. 2.0 for $600 CAN.  It's still a great deal. :)


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> The Cabela's here sells the Ver. 2.0 for $600 CAN.  It's still a great deal. :)



Home depot sells the 30" 2.5 with leg kit for $400.  They just added yesterday the 30" 2.5 with no leg kit for $330.  They are limited quantities, in store only no shipping to store, and not going on sale anytime soon.  So, yeah, even if they do charge HST it's ok:).  Plus, no RF remote just Bluetooth and no accessories, not that I care about the gloves or book but the cover is nice , if thin.


----------



## wayoung (Apr 22, 2016)

So after seasoning it I threw in some pork chops and a couple sausages - couldn't resist the urge.  The chops weren't brined and everything cooked too fast so the smoke flavour was pretty light but everything seemed to work ok. I'm surprised that the remote doesn't update unless you hit a button.  I used the meat probe and a wired probe and both were exactly the same so the meat probe seems to be perfectly fine despite a lot of concern I've seen on the boards.  I'm gonna do a bunch of burgers on Sunday.


----------



## mosparky (Apr 22, 2016)

Mine came Thursday. I had it delivered to work, but life happened and it's still sitting there, unopened. On wednesday I ordered Pellets from Todd. They arrived today!! Wow that was alot faster than I could have hoped. Hopefully I will get it seasoned and smoking this weekend. I can't wait.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

wayoung said:


> So after seasoning it I threw in some pork chops and a couple sausages - couldn't resist the urge. The chops weren't brined and everything cooked too fast so the smoke flavour was pretty light but everything seemed to work ok. I'm surprised that the remote doesn't update unless you hit a button. I used the meat probe and a wired probe and both were exactly the same so the meat probe seems to be perfectly fine despite a lot of concern I've seen on the boards. I'm gonna do a bunch of burgers on Sunday.


It's not really that the Meat Probes in the MES units are all wrong, it's just that there really isn't a good way to test them for accuracy. I would never trust mine.

Bear


----------



## mikecam (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> It's not really that the Meat Probes in the MES units are all wrong, it's just that there really isn't a good way to test them for accuracy. I would never trust mine.
> 
> Bear


Hold the probe side by side with a maverick and poke it in some meat. If the two temps are close while smoking something for 10 hours then the Mes is accurate. 

  Or how about the boiling water test. Everyone says to do the boiling water test on the maverick, why not the Mes?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Hold the probe side by side with a maverick and poke it in some meat. If the two temps are close while smoking something for 10 hours then the Mes is accurate.
> 
> Or how about the boiling water test. Everyone says to do the boiling water test on the maverick, why not the Mes?


Boiling water is the only accurate test. IMO
LOL---Carry my MES into the kitchen?

Dip the whole MES in boiling water?

Just kidding, but I have no way of keeping water boiling on my front porch, while I test a probe.

Bear


----------



## mikecam (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Boiling water is the only accurate test. IMO
> LOL---Carry my MES into the kitchen?
> 
> Dip the whole MES in boiling water?
> ...


LOL

  Simple camp stove.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> LOL
> 
> Simple camp stove.


No such animal here.

When I said I had no way, I wasn't kidding.

I thought about putting water in my MES & bringing it to boil, but to me it really isn't worth it. 

I just use one or both of my Mavericks.

IMO, they should have saved their money on built in useless probes, and reduce the prices by that amount.

I've been around here helping MES owners long enough to know the built-ins aren't worth the room they take up.

That's why everybody buys Mavericks or equivalents.

Bear


----------



## mikecam (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No such animal here.
> 
> When I said I had no way, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> ...


Not sure how big your porch is but boil a pot on the stove with the maverick and carry it out to the Mes. 

One thing I've noticed with Mes is a constant attempt at improvements. My Mes probe is within 3f, good enough for me. Only worry is longevity, looks like a real "Bear" to replace. LOL


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> No such animal here.
> When I said I had no way, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> I thought about putting water in my MES & bringing it to boil, but to me it really isn't worth it.
> ...


If you were to suggest a maverick which one would it be? I need to get something.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

joel11230 said:


> If you were to suggest a maverick which one would it be? I need to get something.


I personally would pick the ET-732, because the ET-73 is weak on distance, and the ET-733 is too techy for a Dumb old Bear, and costs more.

I started with an ET 73, but after about a year, I demoted it to full time Curing fridge duty, so it only has to read from the Dining room to the Basement. Then I got a 732. After 5 years of that, I got another 732, so I can compare heat on the right & the left in my smoker, because I would never trust a built-in. They have all served me well.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Not sure how big your porch is but boil a pot on the stove with the maverick and carry it out to the Mes.
> 
> One thing I've noticed with Mes is a constant attempt at improvements. My Mes probe is within 3f, good enough for me. Only worry is longevity, looks like a real "Bear" to replace. LOL


My comments aren't against MB. I back them as much as anyone, and have been involved in some of their improvements.

My comments on built-in therms go to just about any built-in therm.

And yes---They do strive to be the best for the money.

Bear


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I personally would pick the ET-732, because the ET-73 is weak on distance, and the ET-733 is too techy for a Dumb old Bear, and costs more.
> 
> I started with an ET 73, but after about a year, I demoted it to full time Curing fridge duty, so it only has to read from the Dining room to the Basement. Then I got a 732. After 5 years of that, I got another 732, so I can compare heat on the right & the left in my smoker, because I would never trust a built-in. They have all served me well.
> 
> ...


Thank you bear


----------



## blueridge (Apr 24, 2016)

ok update.. FedEx dropped off a huge box and i was like what is this? then i realized oh ok Masterbuilt sent me the parts i had missing/damaged.. opened it up.. I had a full leg kit.. the front plastic  bezel for the control panel and as goodies they included a rib rack and chicken stand.. so im happy to say they got me taken care of so next weekend I am going to be changing out the parts and then smoking a brisket.. any good recipes? :)


----------



## wayoung (Apr 24, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> ok update.. FedEx dropped off a huge box and i was like what is this? then i realized oh ok Masterbuilt sent me the parts i had missing/damaged.. opened it up.. I had a full leg kit.. the front plastic  bezel for the control panel and as goodies they included a rib rack and chicken stand.. so im happy to say they got me taken care of so next weekend I am going to be changing out the parts and then smoking a brisket.. any good recipes? :)



Damn, I wish mine was damaged in shipping.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2016)

BlueRidge said:


> ok update.. FedEx dropped off a huge box and i was like what is this? then i realized oh ok Masterbuilt sent me the parts i had missing/damaged.. opened it up.. I had a full leg kit.. the front plastic  bezel for the control panel and as goodies they included a rib rack and chicken stand.. so im happy to say they got me taken care of so next weekend I am going to be changing out the parts and then smoking a brisket.. any good recipes? :)


That's Great !!

I'm glad they took good care of you---Their CS keeps getting better & better!!

All I have on Brisket is a small Flat Step by Step I did 5 years ago:

*Brisket Flat*     

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Apr 24, 2016)

So I've been finding a few issues with mine so far.  The door isn't sealing, but I understand there's a way to try and fix that I just haven't done it yet. The remote keeps messing up - disconnecting, turning off the smoker and itself.  I am not going out of range.  I'm like ten feet away when it is doing that.  Im gonna try switching batteries.  I also find the right side does not cook near as fast as the left or even seem to get as much smoke flavour. 

Anyone else finding anything similar?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2016)

wayoung said:


> So I've been finding a few issues with mine so far. The door isn't sealing, but I understand there's a way to try and fix that I just haven't done it yet. The remote keeps messing up - disconnecting, turning off the smoker and itself. I am not going out of range. I'm like ten feet away when it is doing that. Im gonna try switching batteries. I also find the right side does not cook near as fast as the left or even seem to get as much smoke flavour.
> 
> Anyone else finding anything similar?


My 2.5 is about the same left & right.

The door is easy to adjust, if that's the problem. Just look at it & you'll see how easy it is.

If the rubber seal is bad, that's a different story.

I use the controls on the smoker, so I can't help you with the BT remote----Some lose signal pretty close.

Bear


----------



## wayoung (Apr 24, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> My 2.5 is about the same left & right.
> 
> The door is easy to adjust, if that's the problem. Just look at it & you'll see how easy it is.
> If the rubber seal is bad, that's a different story.
> ...



Good to know the temp is not just something wrong with mine. I'm a little disappointed though in the difference.  I cooked up sausages in it tonight and if I didn't have two thermometers in there I would have had some (slightly)  undercooked pork.

I only really noticed the door tonight so haven't really looked at it yet.  There was leakage yesterday and Friday but I had just thought I'd dripped stuff.  My remote is RF, not BT :)


----------



## smokingearl (Apr 24, 2016)

Perfectsmokebbq said:


> I disagree, I have the Bluetooth model and and my Bluetooth works all over my house! And over to the house next to mine. It uses cloud wifi so it's not like old Bluetooth where you only get a 30ft range! It works rather well IMO.


It's Bluetooth, not wifi. Two totally different things. If it was wifi it would be called wifi, not Bluetooth.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Good to know the temp is not just something wrong with mine. I'm a little disappointed though in the difference. I cooked up sausages in it tonight and if I didn't have two thermometers in there I would have had some (slightly) undercooked pork.
> 
> I only really noticed the door tonight so haven't really looked at it yet. There was leakage yesterday and Friday but I had just thought I'd dripped stuff. My remote is RF, not BT :)


With an RF remote, you shouldn't have cutting out from a short distance. Let me know how you make out with new batteries.

Also if you get a chance do some testing in both right side & left side with 2 therms, and make recordings. Do this without any meat in there.

Put the probes at the same height as each other & the same distance from the side walls & the back.  (I prefer around the 2nd rack from the top)

Just leave them alone & record the temps every 20 or 30 minutes for a few hours.

Bear


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mine is also Bluetooth. If I'm outside it has 150' range or so. If I'm in my house it works everywhere really good unless I'm in the very front part of the house, then it's iffy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> I thought I'd call as a long shot earlier today in hopes of them still having s these and this is what I found out. I was told that all the colored units were sold to QVC but they didn't want so many and that s why Masterbuilt had them for sale. I was also told that Masterbuilt recently sold all of these to Walmart and they were no longer available. I was then put on hold and when she came back on the phone she said they still had 1 or 2 left in red so I jumped on it for $150, man what an awesome deal!! Should have it by Thursday or Friday this week. I am do glad I read thru this thread to find out about this or I would have lost out.


That's Great !!

I'm real glad to hear that !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jharstad (Apr 25, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> I thought I'd call as a long shot earlier today in hopes of them still having s these and this is what I found out. I was told that all the colored units were sold to QVC but they didn't want so many and that s why Masterbuilt had them for sale. I was also told that Masterbuilt recently sold all of these to Walmart and they were no longer available. I was then put on hold and when she came back on the phone she said they still had 1 or 2 left in red so I jumped on it for $150, man what an awesome deal!! Should have it by Thursday or Friday this week. I am do glad I read thru this thread to find out about this or I would have lost out.
> :banana_smiley:



Hey. I found this site yesterday after the sale stopped for another version of the smoker. When I called this morning (about 11EST), I was told they had a few left but only in stainless steel. So maybe it depends on who you ask if you're still in search of one. But thanks for the info. Time to see what else is on this forum.[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## dzustee (May 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, new to this site and just posted my welcome in Roll Call.  I'm also looking to upgrade from my ECB charcoal smoker.  Stumbled onto this thread and so glad I did.

UPDATE as of 4-30-16:  I called Masterbuilt and the lady I spoke to said they did have a few "scratch & dent" of these models left, only in red color.  About the same info as Stayhot last posted.  I'm going to call today to place my order.  Questions for those of you who have purchased this:  anything you've noticed so far that you haven't liked about this unit?  I was about to pick up the 20070910 gen 1 from my local HD before stumbling across this thread.  But now I'm convinced (i think) that this deal for the newer model is the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## dzustee (May 2, 2016)




----------



## wayoung (May 5, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> The color won't make the food taste any different.....:icon_biggrin:



Unless you have synesthesia.


----------



## grrrah (May 6, 2016)

dzustee said:


> Hi everyone, new to this site and just posted my welcome in Roll Call.  I'm also looking to upgrade from my ECB charcoal smoker.  Stumbled onto this thread and so glad I did.
> 
> UPDATE as of 4-30-16:  I called Masterbuilt and the lady I spoke to said they did have a few "scratch & dent" of these models left, only in red color.  About the same info as Stayhot last posted.  I'm going to call today to place my order.  Questions for those of you who have purchased this:  anything you've noticed so far that you haven't liked about this unit?  I was about to pick up the 20070910 gen 1 from my local HD before stumbling across this thread.  But now I'm convinced (i think) that this deal for the newer model is the way to go. Thanks!


Great so far.  The one thing I didn't get is that the manual said not to use extension cords, and to use the smoker 10' away from any structure.  But then only comes with about a ~6' cord.  Oh well, I'm using an extension cord. Not sure which is better to violate.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2016)

grrrah said:


> Great so far.  The one thing I didn't get is that the manual said not to use extension cords, and to use the smoker 10' away from any structure.  But then only comes with about a ~6' cord.  Oh well, I'm using an extension cord. Not sure which is better to violate.


I would say if you aren't going to be around while it's going, the 10' away from any structure or much more is the most important.

Mine sits on my Wood front porch, about 2' from my All Wood house wall, but it never cooks without me being awake & nearby.

I believe as long as your Extension cord is heavy enough, it's OK to use.

Bear


----------



## cobrasjp (May 6, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> grrrah said:
> 
> 
> > Great so far.  The one thing I didn't get is that the manual said not to use extension cords, and to use the smoker 10' away from any structure.  But then only comes with about a ~6' cord.  Oh well, I'm using an extension cord. Not sure which is better to violate.
> ...


 I use a short (about 6') heavy gauge extension cord and it hasn't been a problem. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikecam (May 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> It's not really that the Meat Probes in the MES units are all wrong, it's just that there really isn't a good way to test them for accuracy. I would never trust mine.
> 
> Bear


  Well instead of just saying the MES probes are untrustworthy I went out and tested mine with my camping stove and some H2O. 800' elevation here so it should read around 210f. The MES probe came in at 209f. More accurate than my maverick when I first got it. ;) 

  Smoker is working as advertised, Ribs, pulled pork, brisket and deer sausage all came out great. The smoker temp gauge is within 2f to 4f of my maverick and has very little swing once warmed up good. 

  Added the AMNPS and I finally have a set it and forget it smoker. 

Thanks to cobraSJP for the deal.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Well instead of just saying the MES probes are untrustworthy I went out and tested mine with my camping stove and some H2O. 800' elevation here so it should read around 210f. The MES probe came in at 209f. More accurate than my maverick when I first got it. ;)
> 
> Smoker is working as advertised, Ribs, pulled pork, brisket and deer sausage all came out great. The smoker temp gauge is within 2f to 4f of my maverick and has very little swing once warmed up good.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're in good shape then.

I don't have a camp stove, so I'll just keep using my Mavericks that are so easy for me to check for accuracy.

I've been helping people with their MES units for years, and I know about the inaccuracies of the MES probes & sensors.

Mine might be accurate too, but I'm not gonna trust a maybe.

The swing temps on my Gen #2.5 is real good too.

Bear


----------



## lovethemeats (May 8, 2016)

I bought my mes 30 model 20071011. Smoked many things so far. I am lucky as i never had a issue with it yet. Maybe the mods will come later. I also have a Bradley smoker i use at times. Now the Bradley i use big chunk wood as i do not care for the disks. That unit got modified  for that reason. That was my very first smoker i got. I think it all comes down to personal preference and the knowledge you gain by the fine people in this site.


----------



## seery (May 13, 2016)

Called Masterbuilt on Wednesday to educate myself on the various electric smokers they offer. After talking for several minutes, the salesperson mentioned they had a great deal on their GEN2.5 30" electric smokers. But that they only had a few left and in cinnamon only.

I asked if they were scratch and dents or refurbished units. But Becky guaranteed me they were 100% brand new and were simply leftovers from a QVC order.  

Couldn't refuse such a great deal. Went ahead and ordered the 30" Model 20076716 (cinnamon) for $160 + $25 shipping.

This morning Becky emailed the FedEx tracking number and it already shows it's halfway to Michigan and will be delivered on Monday!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

We're new to this site and new to smoking, and really look forward to joining the community and learning a ton about smoking.

Do these smokers need to be seasoned?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2016)

seery said:


> Called Masterbuilt on Wednesday to educate myself on the various electric smokers they offer. After talking for several minutes, the salesperson mentioned they had a great deal on their GEN2.5 30" electric smokers. But that they only had a few left and in cinnamon only.
> 
> I asked if they were scratch and dents or refurbished units. But Becky guaranteed me they were 100% brand new and were simply leftovers from a QVC order.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

That's a Great smoker!!

As long as it's big enough, you'll love it.

Yes it needs to be seasoned. 

The directions will tell you how, but if I remember correctly, you set it & turn it on at 275° for 3 hours, and add chips during the last hour.

That should burn off the manufacturing oils & add some smoke to the interior walls.

I would stay with it & keep track of the temps at half hour intervals.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## seery (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Bear! Hopefully it will be large enough.

Appreciate the tips on seasoning.


----------



## mosparky (May 15, 2016)

Finally have an afternoon off and no rain. Time to unpack the new MES.  Like a kid at Christmas. Time to put it together....what's this ?? The leg kit has wheels ?? Oh man, I was thrilled just to get the bare bones smoker for this price, then I heard they come with leg kit. Now I find wheels, this just keeps getting better. I almost feel guilty for what I paid for it.

 Assembly gave me flash backs of Christmas eves when the kids were little. Nothing difficult, just everywhere I looked there was another screw to put in. I just wanted to start making smoke.

 I am thoughly impressed with the solid design and quality. Finally got to seasoning. Tracking temps with on board meat probe and a cheap but accurate digital probe therm. Temps dead on, with a +/- 10 deg swing, the avg being exactly the set temp. Just added the wood chips for the last hour of seasoning and looks like TBS. Hard to tell under the porch light and against a blue house, but smells good.

 I did have an issue with a malformed support bracket and a couple of racks that were slightly bowed due to the boxes that were stuffed between racks. The racks were easily straighted bt when I tried to tweek the bracket, a spot weld at one end gave way. Glad I found that, it never would have supported a pork butt. I know Masterbuilt CS is second to none, so I have no worries about that.

 Next up, try out the AMNPS and on to food. I am excited.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2016)

mosparky said:


> Finally have an afternoon off and no rain. Time to unpack the new MES.  Like a kid at Christmas. Time to put it together....what's this ?? The leg kit has wheels ?? Oh man, I was thrilled just to get the bare bones smoker for this price, then I heard they come with leg kit. Now I find wheels, this just keeps getting better. I almost feel guilty for what I paid for it.
> 
> Assembly gave me flash backs of Christmas eves when the kids were little. Nothing difficult, just everywhere I looked there was another screw to put in. I just wanted to start making smoke.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're already having fun!!!

In case you haven't seen this, once you get that new toy all figured out, here's a lot more fun you can have:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## joeyh (May 16, 2016)

They still have some.  Ordered mine today!


----------



## mosparky (May 16, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you're already having fun!!!
> 
> In case you haven't seen this, once you get that new toy all figured out, here's a lot more fun you can have:
> 
> ...


I got that saved to my favorites along time ago. So many possibilities.


----------



## lovethemeats (May 17, 2016)

New toy. Bear's Step by Steps. Oh man. What a summer it will be.


----------



## averhoeven (May 17, 2016)

I just discovered this site and this deal because my 20070910 is being delivered today and I was looking into how to get started, recipes, etc. My main question is whether it is worth the lost time, the effort and the probable return fee to Amazon to get this unit, particularly as a complete beginner.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2016)

Averhoeven said:


> I just discovered this site and this deal because my 20070910 is being delivered today and I was looking into how to get started, recipes, etc. My main question is whether it is worth the lost time, the effort and the probable return fee to Amazon to get this unit, particularly as a complete beginner.


I'm not sure what your question is.

However the one you say you're getting delivered is a good model:

20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray.

Bear


----------



## averhoeven (May 17, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not sure what your question is.
> However the one you say you're getting delivered is a good model:
> 
> 20070910 black door/no window, 800 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray.
> ...


I was just trying to ask if I would be better served by the unit I have getting delivered or the unit everyone is getting better, or if I would even notice a difference between the 2 etc. The one I've got cost almost exactly what everyone is getting this one for on here and I just wanted the best bang for the buck.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2016)

Averhoeven said:


> I was just trying to ask if I would be better served by the unit I have getting delivered or the unit everyone is getting better, or if I would even notice a difference between the 2 etc. The one I've got cost almost exactly what everyone is getting this one for on here and I just wanted the best bang for the buck.
> 
> Thanks


I'm still not sure what you mean, because without reading all the posts I don't know what you mean by "The one everyone is getting".

So I'll guess:

Since I know the one you're getting delivered is a Generation #1 MES 30, and that is a Great Smoker.

I will guess that the one you're referring to as "Everyone is getting" is a Generation # 2.5, which is also a great smoker.

Therefore, as long as my guess is right, I wouldn't bother changing what you're getting.

Bear


----------



## averhoeven (May 17, 2016)

You guessed correct. It seemed as though this thread had almost exclusively become about the 30" gen 2.5 smoker people were getting direct from Masterbuilt which is why I thought that part was clearer.

Thanks for the help, just trying to figure it out before I open the box and set it up


----------



## wayoung (May 31, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> I finally got mine setup this weekend and it will NOT smoke no matter what I put in the chip tray? Wood chips, sawdust etc??? Any ideas why? I doesn't appear to me that the chip tray is sitting on the heating element like my old MES gen 1? With the way they have the chip tray mounting bracket installed there's no way to get it any closer?? I'm planning on calling MES today to see what they will suggest?  :help:



What's the temp outside?  We've been hitting 37C here and since the temp is so high the element isn't turning on enough to ignite the pellets, so no smoke.  Could be your issue too.  I've found raising the temp to 250 for a couple minutes just to turn on the element and getting the pellets going works.

Of course, everyone is going to tell you to buy an amazen pellet tray and you won't have that problem.


----------



## wayoung (May 31, 2016)

Mikecam said:


> Fedex sends a bill around 3 weeks later. $10 brokerage fee and taxes. I order RC parts from the US and it's the norm.
> 
> I got a surprise too today. Opened my front door and there sitting on my steps is my smoker. Masterbuilt shipped it to the billing address instead of the shipping address. I have a trip to the US coming up and would have had $800 CAN duty and tax free to bring my smoker back. Now I will get charged from Fedex the $10 fee and 13% (MB) on $290 CAN about $40.
> 
> ...



Going on six weeks now and no additional bill.


----------



## mikecam (May 31, 2016)

wayoung said:


> Going on six weeks now and no additional bill.


   You might just get lucky. My luck is not so good. Received mine in the mail 













wilf battery fedex bill 005.jpg



__ mikecam
__ May 31, 2016






week. Will pay it and send the bill onto MB with the RA number they gave me.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> I finally got mine setup this weekend and it will NOT smoke no matter what I put in the chip tray? Wood chips, sawdust etc??? Any ideas why? I doesn't appear to me that the chip tray is sitting on the heating element like my old MES gen 1? With the way they have the chip tray mounting bracket installed there's no way to get it any closer?? I'm planning on calling MES today to see what they will suggest?


Yes----If the tray is too far from the element, the chips won't smoke.

If the tray is too close (against), the chips can flare up & burn out.

If it's working perfectly, it will go from no smoke until it starts smoking, Then light smoke, to nice smoke, to too heavy smoke (creosote), to back to No Smoke.

Then you put more chips in and start the whole PITA cycle over again.

Or you can get an AMNPS, like wayoung said, and load it, light it properly, and enjoy up to 11 continuous hours of perfect smoke.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> I've owned the AMNPS for several years now and I'd say I only have luck with it 50% of the time max. I will NOT stay lit/burning no matter what I try?? In this new unit there isn't a place to set the AMNPS like there was in my older MES so where is everyone placing them?? Everyone always says light it properly.....how is everyone lighting them properly???


Here's a good link for getting it started good, At least read Post #1 & 2:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

If you're using the Gen #2.5 MES, I've found the best thing to do is put your bottom rack in, and set the AMNPS on the far left on that rack.

If it still goes out, or burns too light, move it to the right side of that bottom rack, and pull the chip dumper out a couple inches.

Top Vent fully open.

Bear


----------



## oarriaga26 (Jun 1, 2016)

First time poster

I decided take a dive into owning an electric smoker..after seeing alot of negative feedback about the 2nd gen I'm wondering if I should take it back..i just picked one up at Lowes for 63 dollars because of a discount code and gift card I had.. what do you guys think?


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 1, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> Do you do anything special with the pellets prior to lighting it?


No. Some people do pre-heat them, in the oven, or with a heat gun, but I don't think that is necessary unless they have gotten damp during storage.

Here is my method for lighting:

Video: Heat Gun Lighting AMNPS - No torch used

It is similar to the video Bearcarver linked to, except I use the heat gun to first do a preheat of the chips that are close the lighting area, so that they are both dry and hot. I then crank the heat gun up to full and use it to actually get the chips lit. Because of all the super-hot air going over the chips during the ignition process, the chips near the area that actually lights get very dry and are ready to smolder.

I still sometimes have it go out, but this almost always happens in the first fifteen minutes of the smoke, and I think this happens when I get impatient and put the AMNPS into the smoker before it has had a chance to smolder outside for the full ten minutes.

So, to repeat, the one key, whether you use a butane torch, propane torch, heat gun, or some combination, is to let the tray smolder, outside the MES, for at least 8-10 minutes. You want to get a big chunk of chips creating smoke, and have it ignited top to bottom. Then, when you are ready to put the AMNPS into the MES, pull the MES chip tray out about 1/2 - 1 inch to let a little air from the chip loader holes to waft over to the AMNPS, which you should place on the rails to the left of the chip loader, if your model is built that way (there are different versions, and some don't have the rails). Also, make sure the drip tray is pushed all the way forward (I stated this incorrectly in my video, but "fixed" it by putting some text over the video to explain what should be done). You want to do this so the drip hole is not covered. The air coming up from this hole helps provide additional oxygen to the AMNPS.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> Do you do anything special with the pellets prior to lighting it?


This is all I do to my Dust and my Pellets:

For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.

As soon as I open a plastic bag full, I put it right into jugs like these & screw the top tight.

I have some that's 6 years old---Still burns fine.

View media item 68424


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2016)

oarriaga26 said:


> First time poster
> 
> I decided take a dive into owning an electric smoker..after seeing alot of negative feedback about the 2nd gen I'm wondering if I should take it back..i just picked one up at Lowes for 63 dollars because of a discount code and gift card I had.. what do you guys think?


It's up to you---The other two are better smokers than the #2, but some people seem to be satisfied.

If I had to use a Gen #2, I'd remove the useless slanted drip plate & put the bottom rack in with a foil pan for a water pan on it.

Bear


----------



## makaroni28 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just picked up this smoker from Lowes Model #: 20077915 Masterbuilt JMSS 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker. Its 10% off and I found another 10% off coupon online. Im an impatient buyer lol

I called master built for 3 days and was on hold for an hour before I had to go back to work, every time they returned my call I was working and couldn't pick it up. bummer. 

Although I did finally talk to them after I was an hour into seasoning my new smoker. They only have the red model left, and quoted me 180 + 86 shipping. The rep said the only difference between the model I bought and the ones they were selling ( the ones cobra posted) were the included legs and cover. But it seems the drip/water pan is different as well.

But i am excited to get started on this smoker journey, and glad I found this forum! And thanks for all the great info so far! Next stop will be checking out Bearcarver's guides


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> This is all I do to my Dust and my Pellets:
> 
> For those of you who have an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER", or any other dust burning smoke generator, This is how I keep my powder (Dust) dry. Humidity will effect how the dust burns.
> 
> ...


Hey Bearcarver,

Any benefits to using the dust over the pellets?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> Hey Bearcarver,
> 
> Any benefits to using the dust over the pellets?


The Dust is easier to keep going, and it makes less heat in your smoker for smoking cheese.

The Pellets are good for higher heat (at least 275°) without the fire jumping rows. 

I'm not sure how hot dust is OK in an AMNPS, but the AMNPS was designed to take the place of the AMNS, because with Dust in the original AMNS, it could jump rows & burn out quickly at temps above 225°.  

Bear


----------



## oarriaga26 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> It's up to you---The other two are better smokers than the #2, but some people seem to be satisfied.
> 
> If I had to use a Gen #2, I'd remove the useless slanted drip plate & put the bottom rack in with a foil pan for a water pan on it.
> 
> Bear



Okay thanks

So I remove the pan and water pan and just set a foil pan on the last rack?


----------



## cobrasjp (Jun 3, 2016)

I take a slightly different approach to using one of the AMAZEN smokers in my Gen 2.5 MES.  

I use the AMAZEN 6"-9" expanding tube smoker pulled all the way out to 9" and fill it with pellets.  I don't think it oversmokes at all.  I place it on top of a steel mesh drawer organizer that I found at Walmart. It's a Mainstays Mesh Organizer 2" x 3" x 9" (long and narrow, just like the tube smoker).  You have to remove the four rubber feet from the bottom or the mesh organizer.  I place it INVERTED on the left side of the bottom drip pan with the 9" dimension running front to back.  I then lay the lit tube smoker on top of the inverted mesh organizer.  I remove the MB chip loader and get a good draft of TBS that keeps the pellets lit.  My burn  time is about what AMAZEN states for the tube smoker.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2016)

CobraSJP said:


> I take a slightly different approach to using one of the AMAZEN smokers in my Gen 2.5 MES.
> 
> I use the AMAZEN 6"-9" expanding tube smoker pulled all the way out to 9" and fill it with pellets. I don't think I oversmokes. I place it in top of a steel mesh drawer organizer that I found at Walmart. It's a Mainstays Mesh Organizer 2" x 3" x 9" (long and narrow, just like the tube smoker). You have to remove the four rubber feet from the bottom or the mesh organizer. I place it INVERTED on the left side of the bottom drip pan with the 9" dimension running front to back. I then lay the lit tube smoker on top of the inverted mesh organizer. I remove the MB chip loader and get a good draft of TBS that keeps the pellets lit. My burn time is about what AMAZEN states for the tube smoker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sounds like the tube is working good for you, as long as the smoke isn't too heavy.

When I tried the Tube in my Gen #1, I got too much (Heavy) smoke, so I always used the AMNPS in it. That was Perfect.

Now I get very light smoke with the AMNPS in my Gen #2.5. I think I'll give the Tube a try in that one.

Thanks for your post,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> So I tried the new MES 30 again last weekend and the temperature fluctuation is even worse than my older MES!!!! The temp is off by at least 30 degress and it swings up and down when the element turns on or off by30 degrees and more. Why cant anyone make a decent smoker that heats and smokes the right wa, instead of having to use all these attachments, stand alone smokers, etc?


What is 30° off ??

Is the Maverick 30° different than the MES ? Then just set your MES accordingly to get what you want on your Maverick.

The other thing;

That swinging isn't really a fault of the smoker----The up swinging happens after the element shuts off.

And the Down Swinging happens after the element comes on.

Most MES units only do the big swings when you first start up for awhile, if you don't do anything to stop it.

Then once it's going for awhile it should settle down to a single digit swinging cycle.

I would imagine, like mine, yours comes on about one or two degrees below set temp, and shuts off at set temp. That's what it's supposed to do.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> 30 degrees different from what the smokers set to and what the actual temperature inside is


That's what I thought.

That's Pretty Normal.

I like to put my Maverick ET-732 within a few inches of the meat, and ignore what the MES says.

Then if the MES is 30° under the real temp, I just adjust my MES to make the Maverick Temp what I want.

Mine is usually 10° to 15° off.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 10, 2016)

Stayhot said:


> 30 degrees different from what the smokers set to and what the actual temperature inside is


I would contact Masterbuilt.  Their customer service is outstanding.

I have an MES 40 and only have single digit swings - often no more than than +/- 3F.  

Side note on the MES 40 - I hated the glass in the door but had no other option.  After 2 smokes...it was roached, never to be cleaned again. However, I did not realize the glass in the door had an upside... the glassed door is less insulated than a solid door causing the heating element to cycle more often resulting in a better, more even smoke using their manual chip feeder.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 10, 2016)

Just spit balling here but do you have the smoker set up where the sun can shine in the window ? I've read on here that this can throw off temps, coupled with the thought of clouds moving in front of the sun could possibly account for mad temp swings.

 Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

mosparky said:


> Just spit balling here but do you have the smoker set up where the sun can shine in the window ? I've read on here that this can throw off temps, coupled with the thought of clouds moving in front of the sun could possibly account for mad temp swings.
> 
> Just thinking out loud.


I think you're talking about this (Below), but that shouldn't have much effect on the Temp Swings.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101749/mes-with-window-heads-up

But like I said:

Other than the initial start-up, or after opening the door:

That swinging isn't really a fault of the smoker----The up swinging happens after the element shuts off.

And the Down Swinging happens after the element comes on.

Bear


----------

